# Configuring Xorg



## sny (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello-again

Sorry, for being muted for long, was held-up!

Well, I downloaded FreeBSD 12.2 and started my installation. All well with base install and some basic packages to start with the Terminal.

Then, comes the big move to Xorg:

```
pkg install Xorg drm-kmod
pkg install kde5 sddm firefox libreoffice konsole wifimgr powerdxx
```
--All went well. 

Then have updated the config files as follows pertaining to Xorg:
/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty=vt
```
/etc/fstab

```
proc  /proc procfs  rw  0 0
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"
```
/etc/sysctl.conf

```
net.local.stream.recvspace=65536
net.local.stream.sendspace=65536
```

*On Terminal*

```
Xorg -configure -->> xorg.conf.new
cp xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf
```

Reboot
Nothing happens and boots to the login prompt 

When I login from the normal user account and startx
I get Error:-

```
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)

[B]Following files are attached:[/B]
[file]/var/log/Xorg.0.log[/file]
[file]/var/log/sddm.log[/file]
[file]/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf[/file]

Output from pciconf -lv > pciconf.txt
Output from neofetch > neofetch.txt[/COLOR]

Tried the following: Didn't work as well....
Deleted the file  [file]/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf[/file]
created a file called [file]driver-intel.conf[/file] in the same folder [file]/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/[/file]
with the following params:
[code]
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver        "intel"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```

I guess I am missing something.... I am unable to figure it out! Please help!

Thanks, SNY[/code]


----------



## Jose (Nov 11, 2020)

It looks like what you need for your card is drm-kmod. Unfortunately, that has to be built from ports on Freebsd 12.2 right now:








						i915kms package breaks on 12.2-RELEASE (workaround - build from ports)
					

This looked important enough to pass on here.  https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=250700  "Xorg complains that it cannot find mesa when i915kms is installed using the binary package, but runs just fine when built locally out of ports.  Known bad on at least two systems."  Looks...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Mjölnir (Nov 11, 2020)

sny said:


> [...] Then, comes the big move to Xorg:
> pkg install Xorg drm-kmod
> pkg install kde5 sddm firefox libreoffice konsole wifimgr powerdxx


wifimgr is a Gtk app, wpa_supplicant_gui does fine under KDE (program name is _wpa_gui_).  Nevertheless, _wifimgr_ should also run under KDE.


sny said:


> */boot/loader.conf*
> kern.vty=vt


Not needed since it's default.


sny said:


> moused_enable="YES"


To get extended features for the touchpad, you'll want to run the psm(4) kernel module in level 2 mode: `sysrc moused_flags+=" -l 2"`.  The default touchpad settings are very conservative, you can comfortably configure it in the KDE _systemsettings5_ per-user, i.e. the settings for sddm(1) are fixed to be conservative.


sny said:


> */etc/sysctl.conf*
> net.local.stream.recvspace=65536
> net.local.stream.sendspace=65536


For the touchpad you also want to add `kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6`


sny said:


> *On Terminal*
> Xorg -configure -->> xorg.conf.new
> cp xorg.conf.new /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf


Please build graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports, add your user to the _video_ group, and start with a blank Xorg config set, i.e. let it's automagic do the configuration.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2020)

Split this off to its own thread as it has nothing to do with the original questions.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 11, 2020)

It's tricky. Rebuilding drm-kmod didn't help here for the "no screens found".

See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/nvidia-console-other-than-80x24.77626/#post-483602









						i915kms package breaks on 12.2-RELEASE (workaround - build from ports)
					

IMHO, it should be (at least) in the Errata for the release. So yes, create a bug report and ask for the errata to be updated. (BTW, /usr/ports/UPDATING is less useful these days, as most folks are using packages, which doesn't have that file.)




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2020)

graphics/drm-kmod is a meta-port. It does nothing on its own. It only has other ports/packages as dependencies. You need to rebuild graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports (assuming this is for a 12.x system).


----------



## Lamia (Nov 12, 2020)

SirDice said:


> graphics/drm-kmod is a meta-port. It does nothing on its own. It only has other ports/packages as dependencies. You need to rebuild graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports (assuming this is for a 12.x system).


Of course, that was the package built from source. I had used drm-kmod on a general context.


----------



## sny (Nov 12, 2020)

Jose said:


> It looks like what you need for your card is drm-kmod. Unfortunately, that has to be built from ports on Freebsd 12.2 right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have done the rebuild as mentioned and it works.


----------



## sny (Nov 12, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> wifimgr is a Gtk app, wpa_supplicant_gui does fine under KDE (program name is _wpa_gui_).  Nevertheless, _wifimgr_ should also run under KDE.
> 
> Not needed since it's default.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional settings. SDDM login and KDE works fine now... Bluetooth is not working driver not found. HW-Probe report here https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=e44b010bc9.


----------

